# Gesshin Uraku Back In Stock



## JBroida (Mar 1, 2013)

A bunch of Gesshin Uraku BACK IN STOCK today... pretty much everything except for the 210mm wa-gyutos (which will be in soon-ish)
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/gesshin-uraku.html


----------



## MowgFace (Mar 27, 2013)

Do you do the 240 Uraku Gyutos in White Steel?

Mowgs


----------



## JBroida (Mar 27, 2013)

no... sadly, we do not. In this case, the maker does not do this exact line in white steel. Are you looking specifically for white steel, or just a carbon wa-gyuto?


----------



## MowgFace (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for the reply! Yes just a 240 Carbon octagonal Wa-Gyuto. But, If the Urakus dont come in carbon, id most likely just save and wait for the Ginga. Unless you have another suggestion.

Mowgs


----------



## JBroida (Mar 27, 2013)

zakuri?


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 27, 2013)

JBroida said:


> zakuri?



seems like a natural choice to me.


----------



## MowgFace (Mar 27, 2013)

JBroida said:


> zakuri?



The ones with the Migaki finish are even more than the Ginga!


----------



## JBroida (Mar 27, 2013)

i just realized i dont think i ever did a blue #1 migaki one... i should probably get on that...


----------



## orkui (Apr 14, 2013)

Awesome


----------

